# Hairless



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Well these are the 3 does i kept from our first generation on hairless. They have turned out really nice, And they are so friendly... :bash

Doe 1









































































Doe 2



















Doe 3


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Few more pics


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*steals*


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww ugly cute 

For some reason i dont like naked mice that much but i love my naked rat to bits


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 3, 2008)

They're looking great, Dom!  I see you ended up with a longhaired hairless, too! :lol: Aren't they funny little things... Like they shoved their fingers in a light socket! :lol:


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I am so jealous I have always wanted nakeds 

They are so lovely <3


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> They're looking great, Dom!  I see you ended up with a longhaired hairless, too! :lol: Aren't they funny little things... Like they shoved their fingers in a light socket! :lol:


Yea they are weird little things, i prefer the naked to be honest but Fae wanted to keep her... Im very pleased with these. All thanks to you Jen  :thanks


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

i wanted to keep her to do the washing up! (she looks and feels like a brillo pad!) lol bless her


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

nice pics my fav is the 14th pic down ..... he/she looks all shiny


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 3, 2008)

I prefer the actually hairless ones, too, but I kept one little longhaired hairless buck back just to see what he'd turn out like. :roll: He's quite cute in a strange sort of way... May offer him up, though, cuz I have no plans to breed him as of now...


----------

